# NAS Rockwall Report



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Edited....


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

I was out there last friday morning & saw your buddy with the boat... how does he release the bait? Also saw someone catching skip jacks steady ... good place to fish just hate the rocks... hope the boat don't get out of range seams to do great,i saw several schools of fish. FlSH ON!


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm remote control boat.... I have one of those in my son's closet. Maybe Its time to charge the battery on that thing.

Great Tip, you should have him post it in the tips and tricks part of the forum.

CD


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

THANKS FOR LETTING THE WORLD KNOW ABOUT THAT!!! Mike was trying to keep it a secret you know so we dont have every person in pensacola on that rockpile catching grouper


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (6/24/2009)*THANKS FOR LETTING THE WORLD KNOW ABOUT THAT!!! Mike was trying to keep it a secret you know so we dont have every person in pensacola on that rockpile catching grouper


Damn... Sorry for just posting my results of a "successful" day on the water.

Edit: Maybe I should consult you next time I want to post something on the internet??? :banghead


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey dont get your shorts in a knot, i just dont really want everybody to know about it. People will start pullin inside the buoys a lot more with there boats and stuff like that


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Shorts aren't in a knot, just seemed like you were getting very defensive over a public spot, one where I didn't even specify where exactly on the wall I was. And the boats aren't even allowed inside the bouys, so your super secret spot is still safe from boats


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:I fished with a buddy of mine, and he clued me into a certain spot that holds a deeper pocket with a little bit of structure. However, it was just outside 

I thought yall were buddies?????????????????


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Vince it looks like your getting to know the area and make some friends...... Anyway my inshore boat should be ready in the next couple days so give me a shout. We can goto that spot and get all the #'s to the holes and post then on this board. j/k. I was serious about the boat being ready. I will most likely go 2 or 3 times next week. Just let me know.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHA it happens. A lot of people do know about that area though. We use to pull in with my jon boat at night and catch some big red snapper!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dont get caught inside the lines tho.. we got in deep sh*t wen we did


----------

